# House buying



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve finally found a house and had an offer accepted. Two bed cottage, village location. It’s been years since I bought my last house I can’t remember it at all. 

What order do I do things in ? Mortgage app is in. Do I wait for an offer before forking out on a survey? It’s an older building so needs one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you a solicitor to deal with the conveyancing? How long will the bank take to confirm an offer?
Happy that you have found somewhere, I hope it all works out. Where about s (roughly) will you be?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Have you a solicitor to deal with the conveyancing? How long will the bank take to confirm an offer?
> Happy that you have found somewhere, I hope it all works out. Where about s (roughly) will you be?


I have a solicitor they are all set up. Mortgage offer I don't know how long it takes two to four weeks by the look of it. I'm just on the bucks / Oxfordshire border.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No idea how much a survey costs these days. Do you think the bank will lend what you want? If you’re pretty certain then I would go ahead. They will also do a survey although not a detailed one, just one that makes sure the house is not about to fall down and they will be able to sell and get their money back. Some people don’t do their own survey and rely on the bank one, ok with a modern house, less so with an older one which may have issues.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> No idea how much a survey costs these days. Do you think the bank will lend what you want? If you're pretty certain then I would go ahead. They will also do a survey although not a detailed one, just one that makes sure the house is not about to fall down and they will be able to sell and get their money back. Some people don't do their own survey and rely on the bank one, ok with a modern house, less so with an older one which may have issues.


So far I've been quoted £895 which seems steep ! I'm getting more quotes. I'm not even sure what level survey you have done. I'm hoping the bank will lend what I want I got it for under asking.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

So pleased for you and the boxer boys.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

The bank and therefore mortgage offer should be very quick. Our broker submitted all of the answers to the questions and figures etc and we had a decision pretty much immediately with how much we could borrow and this was sent out officially via email very quickly as well, far from 2 - 4 weeks.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yay, fantastic news! Congratulations!!!

I think the bank dictate the minimum survey they want done? When we bought our house, the estate agents were actually really lovely and helpful, explained everything I didn't understand - would definitely suggest asking them any questions you have.

We paid about £650 for a structural/building level survey (can't remember which it was called).


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> So far I've been quoted £895 which seems steep ! I'm getting more quotes. I'm not even sure what level survey you have done. I'm hoping the bank will lend what I want I got it for under asking.


I've been getting estimates on property surveys the last couple weeks. The estimates have ranged from $1,500 through $2,600 (USD), on my tiny lot! Pure gouging in my opinion and I have decided that a survey is currently going to have to be slotted to luxury status. Fuel prices and food prices rise daily, I just can't justify the expense.

I didn't realize it wasn't done when I bought the house so was planning to do it now, but it's going to have to wait.

Enough about me, but wanted to share what I am encountering here cost wise.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I bought a new build and still got a full survey. My parents bought a bungalow that wasn’t too old and did the same. They later found a fault that the surveyor should have found so were compensated for it.

It’s been nearly 20 years since I bought my house so I’m at the end of having a mortgage. The best piece of advice I can give is overpay when you can. My mortgage payments halved as a result. It meant that when I got a letter today that the interest rate had gone up it only added 20p a month.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I would get a full survey done. It seems a lot but it would be worth it. If something is wrong , it could cost much more than that to repair.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Congratulations! I would get a full survey done. It seems a lot but it would be worth it. If something is wrong , it could cost much more than that to repair.


A survey isn't about condition, it's about property lines. Or maybe the terminology is different between US and UK?. When you buy a home in the US you pay for an inspection to be done by a licensed inspector, that is where you find out if there is anything severely wrong with the house. That cost me $495 (USD).

A survey, like I was talking about above, is to determine property lines.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> A survey isn't about condition, it's about property lines. Or maybe the terminology is different between US and UK?. When you buy a home in the US you pay for an inspection to be done by a licensed inspector, that is where you find out if there is anything severely wrong with the house. That cost me $495 (USD).
> 
> A survey, like I was talking about above, is to determine property lines.


It's condition here they look out for things like damp or structural movement. This is an old property so hopefully any problems will be flagged up.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> It's condition here they look out for things like damp or structural movement. This is an old property so hopefully any problems will be flagged up.


Okay. So what I would call an inspection. So your cost sounds high for that, but everything is so high now, it's difficult to make any comparison.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I've finally found a house and had an offer accepted. Two bed cottage, village location. It's been years since I bought my last house I can't remember it at all.
> 
> What order do I do things in ? Mortgage app is in. Do I wait for an offer before forking out on a survey? It's an older building so needs one.


Fab news! 

Are you going through a mortgage broker or dealing directly with the bank? Most but not all banks will carry out all affordability checks before booking the valuation so once they have done that, you can be reasonably sure that an offer will follow (provided they are happy with the valuation that is). Hopefully you have gone with a mortgage product that is no/fixed valuation fee as I got properly stung having to pay over £500 for a desktop valuation 

I think a full structural survey here was about £800+ when I was getting quotes - I would not book this until you get your mortgage offer. In fact I wouldn't book it until the searches are back (yes, I'm not a hopeful person!). When getting quotes ask them what their timescales are so you have an idea of how long it will take.

I hope everything goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Fab news!
> 
> Are you going through a mortgage broker or dealing directly with the bank? Most but not all banks will carry out all affordability checks before booking the valuation so once they have done that, you can be reasonably sure that an offer will follow (provided they are happy with the valuation that is). Hopefully you have gone with a mortgage product that is no/fixed valuation fee as I got properly stung having to pay over £500 for a desktop valuation
> 
> ...


Thanks that makes sense. I'm going through a broker she's been amazing and has submitted the application their valuation is now booked for 9th March. Most of the surveyors can't get out for a month anyway so hopefully by then I will know if there is a problem with the mortgage.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

lorilu said:


> A survey, like I was talking about above, is to determine property lines.


Here it is the solicitors job, as part of the buying process, to review the property deeds filed at the land Registry which has all boundaries marked


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks that makes sense. I'm going through a broker she's been amazing and has submitted the application their valuation is now booked for 9th March. Most of the surveyors can't get out for a month anyway so hopefully by then I will know if there is a problem with the mortgage.


Good, they really do take a lot of the stress out of the process. My son has a valuation booked on 8th on a grotty flat he is trying to buy... fingers crossed very tightly here!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

There are generally 3 levels of survey, basic mortgage Val, homebuyers and full survey. These can generally be paid for as part of the mortgage application to increase level.

We've never had a house older than 20 yes so have always had a homebuyers. Spoke to OH (he's an estate agent, don't tell him I said!). The prices you had quoted are pretty standard according to him for a full structural. Make sure they go in to the loft, surveyors generally won't if there's not access or they deem it not easy.

All sounds exciting


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Boxer123 Is the house in a good spot for your commuting so you don't have the worry of the dogs being left too long? (I saw your other thread revived is what made me think of it)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> @Boxer123 Is the house in a good spot for your commuting so you don't have the worry of the dogs being left too long? (I saw your other thread revived is what made me think of it)


It's better than the others still not as close as I am now. It is closer to my family and friends than I am now.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> It's better than the others still not as close as I am now. It is closer to my family and friends than I am now.


People that can nick in and take the boys out in a pinch?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> People that can nick in and take the boys out in a pinch?


I'm hoping to find a dog walker for ad hoc but it's not an easy position to fill


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Im so glad you've found something. I hope it all goes well and you and the boys will be happy there x


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been following this thread and am pleased you've found somewhere you can be happy. Good luck and hope it all goes through quickly x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's so good you've fund somewhere - fingers crossed all goes smoothly Boxer  

When we had our survey, they said there was woodworm in the loft. Husband's father (was a builder) said don't worry about it, any house that's 80+ years old will have woodworm. So we didn't worry and bought it anyway. I only mention this in case yours is older too.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Nothing to add as far as buying, but so excited for you that you found something!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Aw congratulations, hope everything goes well


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's so good you've fund somewhere - fingers crossed all goes smoothly Boxer
> 
> When we had our survey, they said there was woodworm in the loft. Husband's father (was a builder) said don't worry about it, any house that's 80+ years old will have woodworm. So we didn't worry and bought it anyway. I only mention this in case yours is older too.


It's 200 years old so I'm expecting will have some problems.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good news on the house … hope all goes smoothly and you and the Boxers are settled in your new home very soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Good news on the house … hope all goes smoothly and you and the Boxers are settled in your new home very soon


The question is are the village folk ready for boxers ?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

How exciting for you all!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Boxer123 any news on the valuation/mortgage offer? My son got his offer late on Wednesday


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations, looking forward to hearing all about the adventures of moving.

200 year old property! Wow, if walls could talk, what stories they could tell!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> @Boxer123 any news on the valuation/mortgage offer? My son got his offer late on Wednesday


I'm having to send in more info so fingers crossed


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations, looking forward to hearing all about the adventures of moving.
> 
> 200 year old property! Wow, if walls could talk, what stories they could tell!


The property I'm in now is a similar age I find you live with old house not in them if that makes sense.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm having to send in more info so fingers crossed


:Nailbiting
I'm sure it will be okay but there wasn't a fingers crossed emoji!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> The property I'm in now is a similar age I find you live with old house not in them if that makes sense.


You most certainly do............and it's enchanting most of the time


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mortgage approved subject to valuation report. The underwriters did query Sox vet bills last month but seem to have accepted that


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Offer is in  now terrified not a great time to be buying let’s face it.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay, great news! It is scary but think about the fact that it will be yours 
The boxers will make it home immediately xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Yay, great news! It is scary but think about the fact that it will be yours
> The boxers will make it home immediately xx


Structural survey tomorrow so hoping that doesn't flag up anything horrible. Boxers are at home wherever their stinky sofa is.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Structural survey tomorrow so hoping that doesn't flag up anything horrible. Boxers are at home wherever their stinky sofa is.


Hopefully just a bit of woodworm or something then! I'll keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oooh exciting! We have paws and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done , you ! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

All fingers, toes and paws crossed here for you @Boxer123  I so hope you will have a Boxer HQ all of your very own very very soon xx


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh how exciting! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Trying to hold my nerve buying an old house. Survey back no major problems you wouldn’t expect. Searches have recommended a mining report. Not sure what this is it checks for historical mining activity.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My son had a mining report done as he bought a house in an area where there had been mining activity. From what I remember it gives you the chances of having an issues with a mine under your house from looking at old records, I also seem to remember there was some cash back to him but I can’t remember what it was. I’ll ask OH when he comes in


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> My son had a mining report done as he bought a house in an area where there had been mining activity. From what I remember it gives you the chances of having an issues with a mine under your house from looking at old records, I also seem to remember there was some cash back to him but I can't remember what it was. I'll ask OH when he comes in


Thank you it isn't hugely expensive and I thought it would be silly not to do it and then my house disappears into a sink hole


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you it isn't hugely expensive and I thought it would be silly not to do it and then my house disappears into a sink hole


OH says that having the survey will also pay for an insurance that if your house is damaged or vanishes down a hole then there will be recompense.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> OH says that having the survey will also pay for an insurance that if your house is damaged or vanishes down a hole then there will be recompense.


My parent's house suffered from subsidence due to previous mining activity in the area and the insurance paid out to have the parquet floor in the hallway to be replaced.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> OH says that having the survey will also pay for an insurance that if your house is damaged or vanishes down a hole then there will be recompense.


That's good news. Although boxers down a hole


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Trying to hold my nerve buying an old house. Survey back no major problems you wouldn't expect. Searches have recommended a mining report. Not sure what this is it checks for historical mining activity.


I'd rather buy an older house. It's stood the test of time


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> I'd rather buy an older house. It's stood the test of time


That's what I keep telling myself but it is a test of nerves. It's stood for 160 years so far.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> That's what I keep telling myself but it is a test of nerves. It's stood for 160 years so far.


Solid then, just fripperies that need attention


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

To be honest you haven’t really stood the test of time until you’ve lived with boxers.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I'd rather buy an older house. It's stood the test of time


I wouldn't buy a new house unless I was the one doing the building (well not literally but doing a grand designs type thing with a team of good builders). The house we are in now was built by the owner and the builders he worked for. He was a bricky and a roof tiler so knew what he wanted and how it should be done


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I wouldn't buy a new house unless I was the one doing the building (well not literally but doing a grand designs type thing with a team of good builders). The house we are in now was built by the owner and the builders he worked for. He was a bricky and a roof tiler so knew what he wanted and how it should be done


I looked at a few new builds but they felt really boxy.

I have to say so far so good solicitors and estate agents responding to everything quickly. I'm doing a second viewing in a few weeks.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The place I'm in now is new build and it wouldn't be my first choice to go new again, old places have a lot of character, better built and they feel more 'homey' if you get what I mean. 
Old places have their issues of course, but who wouldn't at 160 years old


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> The place I'm in now is new build and it wouldn't be my first choice to go new again, old places have a lot of character, better built and they feel more 'homey' if you get what I mean.
> Old places have their issues of course, but who wouldn't at 160 years old


I find really old paces spooky especially at night .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I looked at a few new builds but they felt really boxy.
> 
> I have to say so far so good solicitors and estate agents responding to everything quickly. I'm doing a second viewing in a few weeks.


Fingers and paws crossed !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> I find really old paces spooky especially at night .


I thought I would but my current rental is a similar age and I feel so content and happy here no spooky. I think a bigger place maybe it would. We stayed in a converted church for a holiday and I did find that spooky as did loki.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sure everything will be okay. 160 years is not that old when you think of all the Victorian houses (my favourite) that are only 40 years younger! The are millions of them

Good to go for the mining survey though so that you are covered.

My bungalow is rendered (about. 10 years ago) and just had a quote to paint the outside with that flexible coating stuff at over £6k.,.. best stick with old brick etc. In my opinion


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just catching up with this...

Ok my present house and my old house are 130 years old...old Victorian terraces.

Just for your information spooky as hell albeit my old house was spookier than this. I had it verified by my sister and her OH who although have lived themselves in old houses said they wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Just catching up with this...
> 
> Ok my present house and my old house are 130 years old...old Victorian terraces.
> 
> Just for your information spooky as hell albeit my old house was spookier than this. I had it verified by my sister and her OH who although have lived themselves in old houses said they wouldn't want to live there.


 Loki will not be happy if it's haunted. Me I'd be happier living with the undead than my ex husband


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki will not be happy if it's haunted. Me I'd be happier living with the undead than my ex husband


It will be fine...am a total skeptic on hauntings even though unexplained things have happened to me!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Pfft!  I live in a cemetery lodge and never felt safer. The dead don’t hold all night raves! 

I hope all goes well for you and the boxers!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Our house is old and makes odd noises, we had a strong smell of cigar smoke that often comes back when I do any work on the place, only in one room but Molly has settled into it here. It’s home and that sense of it being mine overrides any spooky things if they even exist. 

Make it yours and the house will reward you back I find. I speak as one who often pats the wall of my home and hugs the newel (spelling?) post. And I agree about the ex. Current husband okay but we have sheds. Thank goodness for sheds


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki will not be happy if it's haunted. Me I'd be happier living with the undead than my ex husband


:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rona said:


> I'd rather buy an older house. It's stood the test of time


I agree. Mine isn't quite as old as @Boxer123 's, only 112 years. But I take a lot of comfort in the fact these beams have withstood all these years. House is so solid, most of the time I don't even hear the weather outside, even when it's really severe.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> I find really old paces spooky especially at night .


Oh, no. Cozy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> I agree. Mine isn't quite as old as @Boxer123 's, only 112 years. But I take a lot of comfort in the fact these beams have withstood all these years. House is so solid, most of the time I don't even hear the weather outside, even when it's really severe.


Mines a mere 95 years, but it feels so much better than my last one that was 54 years.
I think anything before the second world war was built properly and by craftsmen.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ticking along @ForestWomble now is the slowest part whilst solicitors do their thing.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope things are progressing well? I felt for my daughter when she wanted to upsize. Her house was a leasehold and she was lucky to get rid. She made sure the next house was freehold. The houses she looked at were newbuilds but rooms were small. She eventually bought a house built in the 60s, and although she's had to re do the electrics it's much bigger and cost her less.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Ticking along @ForestWomble now is the slowest part whilst solicitors do their thing.


Keeping fingers and paws crossed that it is all progressing well.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Ticking along @ForestWomble now is the slowest part whilst solicitors do their thing.


Oh yes, it was agony from the day my offer was accepted until the closing. It took over 3 months. Of course it was right in the middle of the original lock down, spring 2020, which didn't make things any easier.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok so I went for a second viewing yesterday and…. I’m having second thoughts it needs a lot of work and is at the top of my budget. Then I got upset about leaving my village. Prices really are nuts I’m not going to get a better place just had a horrible feeling all day. Don’t know if I’m being silly.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

it is natural to feel apprehensive, it is a huge event and well know as one of the most stressful times in our lives. The work doesnt have to start immediately does it, is it liveable as it is so you can take your time? If you are really uncertain though is it an option to stay where you are?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> it is natural to feel apprehensive, it is a huge event and well know as one of the most stressful times in our lives. The work doesnt have to start immediately does it, is it liveable as it is so you can take your time? If you are really uncertain though is it an option to stay where you are?


It is liveable yes. I could stay where I am but prices are just going up and up so I'll never buy. It didn't help when I asked if the neighbours were quiet he said you sometimes hear next doors music. What does that mean ? Every night until midnight?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Boxer123  What a pickle.

I'm very much a believer in a feeling, is there any chance you could go and be nearby in the evening and sit outside a few times to see if you can hear anything? The person who said you could sometimes hear music, is that the current owner? If so, I'd definitely be trying to do some investigation.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Boxer123  What a pickle.
> 
> I'm very much a believer in a feeling, is there any chance you could go and be nearby in the evening and sit outside a few times to see if you can hear anything? The person who said you could sometimes hear music, is that the current owner? If so, I'd definitely be trying to do some investigation.


Yes it was the current owner. A noisy neighbour will drive me nuts! My stepdad drove past today to introduce himself to the neighbour but he wasn't in.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It is liveable yes. I could stay where I am but prices are just going up and up so I'll never buy. It didn't help when I asked if the neighbours were quiet he said you sometimes hear next doors music. What does that mean ? Every night until midnight?


That would be a red flag to me … by law they must declare a nuisance or be sued, but they could be economical with the truth, I guess.

Ask the council if they have had any complaints .. they have to declare them.

My first neighbours were really noisy and we did have grounds against our seller but didn't pursue. We did, after 2 1/2 years of trying to sort it amicably, report the noise to the council who put in recording equipment in our house and started to take action.

Fortunately, next door were still Council tenants and opted to swap with a lovely couple … still my neighbour after 23 years and no dramas 

I'd say trust your gut … and do some digging


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> It is liveable yes. I could stay where I am but prices are just going up and up so I'll never buy. It didn't help when I asked if the neighbours were quiet he said you sometimes hear next doors music. What does that mean ? Every night until midnight?


Oh yes I can see why that is a concern, what does it mean indeed! I think any neighbour problems have to be declared when selling now dont they? I suppose though it depends on whether it has been an issue enough to cause them a problem.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> That would be a red flag me … by law they must declare a nuisance or be sued, but they could be economical with the truth, I guess.
> 
> Ask the council if they have had any complaints .. they have to declare them.
> 
> ...


It was an instant red flag to me. Why would the vendor say anything though. He's a long distance driver and rarely there also men do tend to keep different hours so it may not bother him but would bother the hell out of me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes that's a good idea @Lurcherlad to ask the council if there have been any complaints.

My mum had to sell her house due to her neighbours, so I am very wary of neighbour noise.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh yes I can see why that is a concern, what does it mean indeed! I think any neighbour problems have to be declared when selling now dont they? I suppose though it depends on whether it has been an issue enough to cause them a problem.


Only if he has made an official complaint if there have been any disputes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes that's a good idea @Lurcherlad to ask the council if there have been any complaints.
> 
> My mum had to sell her house due to her neighbours, so I am very wary of neighbour noise.


So am I my neighbour at the moment is a gem she's 82 really quiet also hard of hearing and always says how well behaved and quiet the boxers are.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’d keep visiting as often as possible to see how loud it was. I once lived next to nightmare neighbours but they weren’t there originally so you never know what might happen. As soon as I got rid of them I moved to a detached house. You can soundproof your home to a certain level though and that might be enough to make a difference.

If you stay in your rented accommodation then how easy would it be to find somewhere with two dogs if they decided to stop renting? Would you be able to save for a bigger deposit? 

Everything is going up at the moment so I would be wary about overstretching yourself. It’s fine living in a house that needs work if it will eventually be your dream home but not so much if it will only ever be an okay house.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> I'd keep visiting as often as possible to see how loud it was. I once lived next to nightmare neighbours but they weren't there originally so you never know what might happen. As soon as I got rid of them I moved to a detached house. You can soundproof your home to a certain level though and that might be enough to make a difference.
> 
> If you stay in your rented accommodation then how easy would it be to find somewhere with two dogs if they decided to stop renting? Would you be able to save for a bigger deposit?
> 
> Everything is going up at the moment so I would be wary about overstretching yourself. It's fine living in a house that needs work if it will eventually be your dream home but not so much if it will only ever be an okay house.


TBH I don't know about finding another place to rent I found this fairly quickly so was lucky. I'm fairly flexible on location. I can continue to save yes.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

good luck and best wishes.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh what a tough spot. I agree with trusting your gut. Home ownership is not for the faint of heart, every problem is now your problem, no landlord to call... 
Of course you do want to put money in to equity of a home, that makes sense, but don't rush into it if it isn't right. 
Hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you asked recently if your landlord wants to sell?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you asked recently if your landlord wants to sell?


Unfortunately I'm completely priced out the area. This is over 100 grand more than my budget.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I am the master of self doubt, indecisiveness and worry so I would be exactly the same.

I am practically banned from Dunelm as *everything* I buy I change my mind and return. I assume they must think I am money laundering or something as I have been back so many times. So if I can't buy curtains, lampshades and a couple of throws what hope would I have with a house.

I have now decided I don't need any of above, it is just too difficult. 

Sorry I can only offer empathy and best wishes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I am the master of self doubt, indecisiveness and worry so I would be exactly the same.
> 
> I am practically banned from Dunelm as *everything* I buy I change my mind and return. I assume they must think I am money laundering or something as I have been back so many times. So if I can't buy curtains, lampshades and a couple of throws what hope would I have with a house.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness you sound like me ! I can't even decide what to have for dinner how do I make a decision this big?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My SIL rents after always living in her own houses. She actually doesn't want to be bothered by owning a house and having to deal with all the things that could go wrong. She's 70 next month, is alone now as her husband died ten years ago and hasn't that much money to buy a house with as she has already gifted her children money (just needs to live three more years to avoid tax).
Her thoughts are that it's easier to move on should she wants to, no bother about having to deal with things that go wrong, she feels she wouldn't be able to buy what she would like to have in a nice area. 
What she misses. Being a flat there is no outside space, she can't have a dog as it's not permitted nor can a dog come in on a visit.
My thoughts are what if the landlord decides for whatever reason that she has to move out. It's that thought of not being totally secure in your own space that worries me (less so her). The thought of suddenly receiving a letter asking you to move out would stop me sleeping soundly. Luckily she has a landlord who bought the flat to provide a steady income for his retirement and currently has no plans to sell, he said he probably would if she moved out.
I think you are best buying a house @Boxer123 whether it's this one is entirely up to you. You're much younger then my SIL and you have your dogs to consider as it's not always easy to find suitable accommodation that will accept them should your landlord decide you have to go.
Whether it's this house you buy or another is something we can't answer for you really. If the house is liveable in and is in a good area with dog walks nearby then any repairs and upgrades can wait until you have the spare cash. What you will have is an asset in an ever rising house market. You could always move on again if needs be especially if you do the house up nicely and make repairs to improve the asset and get more money for it. However there's nothing to stop you looking around at other places for sale whilst you wait. It may help to settle your mind about this house and help you make a decision.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> My SIL rents after always living in her own houses. She actually doesn't want to be bothered by owning a house and having to deal with all the things that could go wrong. She's 70 next month, is alone now as her husband died ten years ago and hasn't that much money to buy a house with as she has already gifted her children money (just needs to live three more years to avoid tax).
> Her thoughts are that it's easier to move on should she wants to, no bother about having to deal with things that go wrong, she feels she wouldn't be able to buy what she would like to have in a nice area.
> What she misses. Being a flat there is no outside space, she can't have a dog as it's not permitted nor can a dog come in on a visit.
> My thoughts are what if the landlord decides for whatever reason that she has to move out. It's that thought of not being totally secure in your own space that worries me (less so her). The thought of suddenly receiving a letter asking you to move out would stop me sleeping soundly. Luckily she has a landlord who bought the flat to provide a steady income for his retirement and currently has no plans to sell, he said he probably would if she moved out.
> ...


I completely agree I don't want to be paying rent in my retirement. The problem is I'm in SE and there is very little choice. I'm now considering relocating up North but that's terrifying. I have gone down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Unfortunately I'm completely priced out the area. This is over 100 grand more than my budget.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I completely agree I don't want to be paying rent in my retirement. The problem is I'm in SE and there is very little choice. I'm now considering relocating up North but that's terrifying. I have gone down a rabbit hole.


Houses are certainly cheaper up north as my son found. He lives in Atherton near Bolton and he says there's a lot of nice dog walking areas, country park type places etc. 
We lived on the Yorkshire Dales which was beautiful if somewhat remote, fantastic walking country, but it's got very pricey due to the location


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I completely agree I don't want to be paying rent in my retirement. The problem is I'm in SE and there is very little choice. I'm now considering relocating up North but that's terrifying. I have gone down a rabbit hole.


I moved from London to the North and would never move back. I went from a 1 bedroom house to a 4 bedroom detached with garage in the countryside. The only issue would be finding a LA that still employs specialist teachers. If you wanted to be a regular teacher then it would be easy.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's an awful dilemma and like you I hate making decisions. My great nephew is saving for a house in Hampshire and came up to Northumberland for a holiday last summer. He was amazed at the difference in house prices compared to down there. A 3 bed detached up here was the same as a tiny 2 bed semi in their village. He said he would move up here, but his life and close family are down there. He's lucky to be able to still live at home with his mam and dad to save money on paying rent.
Good luck with you decision.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok people I need your input! 

Today I emailed estate agents and asked them to expand on the music issue. Apparently it’s only sometimes at the weekend. Now bare in mind they are trying to sell the house. 

Am I being silly having already spent money but this is a deal breaker for me. Im an ex insomniac now under control, I get up early and go to bed early at the weekends as it’s important I keep rountine but also I do my long training runs then. 

Am I being ridiculous? Would this bother you ?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

My elderly neighbour used to have her TV on very loudly at night from around 8 until after 10. A few times I knocked on her door and told her to turn it down. I got builtin wardrobes put in my bedroom to muffle the noise. It used to get me down, but we were friends and I didn't want to fall out with her as she helped me a lot with the dog. If I was on a day long course she would let him out for me. Then she moved into a care home and we have a young family there. They are noisy in the daytime but alls quiet at night. 
Sorry I'm not being much help but there are different levels of noise and if you have neighbours it might be something you have to put up with, or wear ear plugs


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Ok people I need your input!
> 
> Today I emailed estate agents and asked them to expand on the music issue. Apparently it's only sometimes at the weekend. Now bare in mind they are trying to sell the house.
> 
> ...


It really depends on so much, and it doesn't really matter what would bother us, it is important to you. If you could faintly hear music during the day/early evening then it probably would not bother me. How loud are they talking and also how often is "sometimes"? The seller may just have made an off the cuff remark and it is not an issue at all.

In my old house, neighbours on the corner would have loud parties in the garden with a PA system but only 3 or 4 times a year, and it was always turned down/off at midnight so I think acceptable. My next door neighbour (it was a semi) would sometimes be drilling/banging until quite late at the weekends - wouldn't have minded but every time I went round there the room looked the same 

I do agree with @Siskin that you need to get into your own place soon based on the housing market, but you do need to be comfortable in your home. If you do proceed and the music is regular and bothers you, there is nothing to say that a polite request to turn it down a little would not resolve the problem


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

What a tough decision…….but for me my instinct would be to leave it, because noise from neighbour’s can be so stressful to live and deal with. I am sure playing loud music on occasion at weekends etc would be ok for some, but for me it wouldn’t.

So difficult to decide though?…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Are there other people living nearby @Boxer123 that you could ask for their input on the "only sometimes at the weekend" issue? I think I would be definitely doing a stake-out


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Are there other people living nearby @Boxer123 that you could ask for their input on the "only sometimes at the weekend" issue? I think I would be definitely doing a stake-out


It's a row of three houses the other side are not there much.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Ok people I need your input!
> 
> Today I emailed estate agents and asked them to expand on the music issue. Apparently it's only sometimes at the weekend. Now bare in mind they are trying to sell the house.
> 
> ...


For me it would depend on so many things. 
What time(s) do they play the music?
How loud?
Could I 'get away' from the noise?

If it's only during daylight hours, not for too long and/or it's not too loud, especially if you like to be out and about, or/and you can have insulation added which might help block out the noise it wouldn't stop me buying what is otherwise a lovely house.

If however it's in the evenings, you can hear it in your bedroom, it'll stop you from sleeping, then it would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm even more tricky. I’d say you’ve got to go with your gut. What’s the first response when you wake up and think about it? Would you be gutted if the agent rang and told you it had fallen through, or would you shrug your shoulders and think never mind? Whichever the response, you’ve got your answer about what to do, I think.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm even more tricky. I'd say you've got to go with your gut. What's the first response when you wake up and think about it? Would you be gutted if the agent rang and told you it had fallen through, or would you shrug your shoulders and think never mind? Whichever the response, you've got your answer about what to do, I think.


No I wouldn't be gutted.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> For me it would depend on so many things.
> What time(s) do they play the music?
> How loud?
> Could I 'get away' from the noise?
> ...


Problem is I won't find all this out unless I move in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Correct me if I am wrong but I think you've already decided you don't want to risk it, Boxer. I'm sorry this has all been such a pickle for you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think you've already decided you don't want to risk it, Boxer. I'm sorry this has all been such a pickle for you.


That's ok my life is never plain sailing lol.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> No I wouldn't be gutted.


I think you have your answer, I'm sorry 

I think with a big commitment like purchasing a house you are going to live in hopefully for a long while, there are some non-negotiables you have to adhere to. What they are will be different for everyone, but you need to know what your non-negotiables are, and I think noise is one of them.

A house that needs work can eventually have that work done. But a bad location can't be fixed. 
I need to be able to come home and feel at peace, and it sounds like you do too  If you're not going to be able to do that, I think you have your answer...

Ugh I'm so sorry, what a rollercoaster ride!!

I know you will find your perfect house eventually though!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yikes so difficult.

Whats the rental market like, could you buy it, rent it out and stay living where you are? At least you would be on the property ladder.

Buying a property with good neighbours is no guarantee, they might move...

Oh god I'm getting stressed just thinking about all the what ifs I could come up with. :Nailbiting

Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I think you have your answer, I'm sorry
> 
> I think with a big commitment like purchasing a house you are going to live in hopefully for a long while, there are some non-negotiables you have to adhere to. What they are will be different for everyone, but you need to know what your non-negotiables are, and I think noise is one of them.
> 
> ...


When one has boxers to contend with she needs a good nights sleep


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Yikes so difficult.
> 
> Whats the rental market like, could you buy it, rent it out and stay living where you are? At least you would be on the property ladder.
> 
> ...


I know you can always get bad neighbours but knowing I may be moving next to someone noisy gives me hives. Why would he tell me that I have done nothing but worry since. I can't rent it out as my mortgage is residential and being a landlord is a nightmare.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ring in the morning and withdraw Boxer, it's not worth making yourself feel ill with worry over. There will be another house, you never know what's around the corner. Keep saving (and doing the lottery just in case!).


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I think you have already made your mind up to be honest but I think it’s always important to remember when buying an attached property then you always risk hearing some noise. Also it’s worth remembering that even if you moved next door to a little old lady. Nothing prevents her selling to a new neighbour after you moved in who then causes noise.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh dear  you really have to go with what your gut is telling you.

I have a spare room and it's quiet here (apart from the pheasants, cockerels & peacocks )

I hope you haven't lost too much money xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh dear  you really have to go with what your gut is telling you.
> 
> I have a spare room and it's quiet here (apart from the pheasants, cockerels & peacocks )
> 
> I hope you haven't lost too much money xx


Great we will be with you tomorrow. Just a few things Loki is a cuddly sleeper and likes 4 homecooked meals a day or he will vomit and Sox is scared of peacocks


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That's fine, I love a boxer cuddle and cooking and will protect Sox with my life


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

There seem to be so few houses for sale at the moment. Houses prices are cheaper in the villages below Leicester. It is lovely country and I would think there would be teachers needed in that area.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We were a way down the line with a property a few years back, having paid for a full survey and the searches.

The searches threw up a couple of issues which could have proved costly, so we pulled out.

Our costs at that point were a few hundred £‘s but far less than if we had bought and it all went Pete Tong.

We later moved to a much more suitable property, which we loved.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Ok people I need your input!
> 
> Today I emailed estate agents and asked them to expand on the music issue. Apparently it's only sometimes at the weekend. Now bare in mind they are trying to sell the house.
> 
> ...


yes it would bother me. If I'd known about the yappy dogs next door barking 14 hours a day I never would have bought this house. I love my house and yard and neighborhood, but I don't love fighting with the yappy dog owner, he is a complete jerk. Since I felt from the moment I saw this house it was the right one, my fates made sure I didn't know about those yappy dogs lol. Instead I have to deal with it. And I do. It isn't fun, but he is going to find out that I will not give up this fight. I'm glad I have my house. But I don't love fighting with that guy about his dogs.

I looked at a manufactured home in a senior community. It was a very nice well maintained home, with a carport, shed, and a sun porch addition which would ahve been really nice for the cats. It was at the end of a little street with a woods right behind. But then the seller let slip that the people across the street went to Florida in the winter, but in the summer, the guy sat on his porch (you could see the giant TV there) and watched baseball all summer. The guy said "we can follow the games from our living room hahaha". I said No thank you and beat a swift retreat.

Listen to your gut.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I totally sympathise @Boxer123 . I'm in a very similar situation - trying to buy but the housing market is so ridiculous here. Like you, I'm getting twitchy about getting on the house market/not wanting to rent when retired. However, equally, I don't want to mortgage myself up to the hilt, use every penny of my savings (I worry about not being able to pay vet bills if I did), and end up with no money to enjoy anything about life.

But also I have some non-negotiables when it comes to buying a house that I'm just not prepared to forgo because I know I would be miserable if I did. I do think you need to go with your gut - it's a huge life-changing decision and if you're not sure, it's not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone @LittleFox it is stressful isn't it? I wouldn't mind stretching to my limit if I didn't have doubts but I do. Sox cost over a grand at the vets last time he is insured but obviously they needed it up front. I constantly feel stretched financially.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Another train of thought…. If the neighbours were that bad that the current owners felt like they were a nuisance why would they mention noise at all? Wouldn’t they want to keep quiet to sell the house and get rid of the problem? 
Though I do understand that noise nuisance is different to everyone and if you can’t cope and aren’t completely sure it may be better to wait and go with something you’re really sure about. Better losing a little now than having to move again in a few months.

any way you, or someone you know, could go and stake out at a weekend and see if they’re that bad?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Following on from @Teddy-dog train of thought. 
As the property is old I would imagine the walls are thicker then in a more modern house which sometimes seem like cardboard as to the amount of noise they let through from just normal life. The only way you will totally eliminate noise from neighbours is having a detached house well away from anyone which is well out of most peoples finances. 
Just something else to consider


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Following on from @Teddy-dog train of thought.
> As the property is old I would imagine the walls are thicker then in a more modern house which sometimes seem like cardboard as to the amount of noise they let through from just normal life. The only way you will totally eliminate noise from neighbours is having a detached house well away from anyone which is well out of most peoples finances.
> Just something else to consider


It's definitely outside my finances unless I sell one of these boxers.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Another train of thought…. If the neighbours were that bad that the current owners felt like they were a nuisance why would they mention noise at all? Wouldn't they want to keep quiet to sell the house and get rid of the problem?
> Though I do understand that noise nuisance is different to everyone and if you can't cope and aren't completely sure it may be better to wait and go with something you're really sure about. Better losing a little now than having to move again in a few months.
> 
> any way you, or someone you know, could go and stake out at a weekend and see if they're that bad?


I don't know why he's mention it I guess it doesn't bother him. He's rarely there as he drives long distance and stays with his partner. I don't think it's a nusience to him if that makes sense?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I don't know why he's mention it I guess it doesn't bother him. He's rarely there as he drives long distance and stays with his partner. I don't think it's a nusience to him if that makes sense?


But, as I said, if it is a known nuisance (especially if withheld) he can be sued.

He could have mentioned it in a throw away fashion hoping you didn't pick up an issue and he could later swear honestly he told you.

I know our sellers lied outright but I let it go, thinking we could resolve it, but it takes 2 to tango 

Having suffered severe noise nuisance for 2.5 years I can understand someone's desire to escape it tbh.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Following on from @Teddy-dog train of thought.
> As the property is old I would imagine the walls are thicker then in a more modern house which sometimes seem like cardboard as to the amount of noise they let through from just normal life. The only way you will totally eliminate noise from neighbours is having a detached house well away from anyone which is well out of most peoples finances.
> Just something else to consider


There is normal daily living noise and then there are the neighbors who blast the music, or leave the dogs to bark all day. Neither is okay. Thick walls will be no help to someone who wants to use their yard. (aka garden)

Some people have no sensitivity to noise at all. I have a friend like that. She doesn't notice anything.I can be in agony over some noise irritant and she says "what's the matter with you?"

The main thing is, a person has to be willing to stick up for themselves. When I was a renter I had a bit of trouble with it. I felt vulnerable and without rights. Now I own my own home I pay taxes, and by gosh I am going to have a peaceful existence in my house. I am afraid, when I have to have a confrontation, but I do it in spite of my fear, because otherwise I am going to be miserable in my own home and completely unable to use my lovely backyard at all.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> There is normal daily living noise and then there are the neighbors who blast the music, or leave the dogs to bark all day. Neither is okay. Thick walls will be no help to someone who wants to use their yard. (aka garden)
> 
> Some people have no sensitivity to noise at all. I have a friend like that. She doesn't notice anything.I can be in agony over some noise irritant and she says "what's the matter with you?"
> 
> The main thing is, a person has to be willing to stick up for themselves. When I was a renter I had a bit of trouble with it. I felt vulnerable and without rights. Now I own my own home I pay taxes, and by gosh I am going to have a peaceful existence in my house. I am afraid, when I have to have a confrontation, but I do it in spite of my fear, because otherwise I am going to be miserable in my own home and completely unable to use my lovely backyard at all.


I am extremely noise sensitive which is why it freaks me out. I've had noisy neighbours before and even when they are not being noisy I worry thinking it will start soon. My cottage at the moment has been a sanctuary I sleep so well. I don't mind normal back ground noise but someone playing loud music at night be it weekend or not is selfish.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What did you decide @Boxer123 ?

When my mother had to sell her house due to neighbours from hell in terms of house (parties three nights a week) it was more difficult as she had to disclose the issues - but she did in the end, but by selling it more cheaply than it should have been. She was happy to be out of there so didn't care.

We are detached but still close by houses and the "grandchildren squealing in the garden and parents shouting at them" grates on my last nerve. I'm noise sensitive too, if someone breathes too loudly it irritates me, haha. So I share your pain Boxer.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

As you love where you are so much then it’s probably better to stay and continue to save for a larger deposit.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

My plan is to try and drive up this weekend meet the neighbour and make a decision 
@Mrs Funkin. I am very aware I don't want to waste the vendors time it happened to me when I sold my last house they pulled out after 5 months and it's horrible. However this is a big decision for me.

Let's hope he doesn't log onto the Seat forum and see this thread 

Another thing my mum pointed out is he told us he is only there a quarter of the time so what is occasional for him won't be for me. I can cope with lots of noises; Road noise, children (I'm a teacher so it's water off a ducks back) but late night music I can't do it will trigger my insomnia.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Let's hope he doesn't log onto the Seat forum and see this thread


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Wishing you the best trying to make the right decision!


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I don’t think you have anything to lose by going and knocking on as many doors of those neighbours who would hear the noise…..just politely say your very keen on the house your buying and wonder what the area, neighbourhood is like etc, it will either reassure you or confirm that it’s best to walk away.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So me and the boxer boys took a drive. I feel a lot better about the village. Time from house to open fields 30 seconds. We went for a walk just a short one. Then stopped at a secure field which is 10 minutes around the corner.

Knocked on the door of potential noisy neighbour no answer he might not be in or is he just deaf from listening to hard house music all night ? Step dad is going to try again.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope it works out for you . Having a field that close is a great asset.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh good dog walks close by is a big plus!
Noisy neighbors can be bribed with treats maybe? Get to know them, explain you're an insomniac, they might be cool about it. 
They also might move


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh good dog walks close by is a big plus!
> Noisy neighbors can be bribed with treats maybe? Get to know them, explain you're an insomniac, they might be cool about it.
> They also might move


I turned up with a car full of boxers so maybe he scares easily.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I turned up with a car full of boxers so maybe he scares easily.


It sounds as though the move could be really good for you with a lot of positives. Would a really good pair of ear plugs help with the possible negatives? That could be your compromise.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It sounds as though the move could be really good for you with a lot of positives. Would a really good pair of ear plugs help with the possible negatives? That could be your compromise.


It's hard to know because it's hard to tell how bad it is. I find ear plugs muffle noise but once I think I can hear something it bothers me. I also go to bed super early. I just don't want to live next door to some jerk who plays loud music all the time. I'm so torn


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to know because it's hard to tell how bad it is. I find ear plugs muffle noise but once I think I can hear something it bothers me. I also go to bed super early. I just don't want to live next door to some jerk who plays loud music all the time. I'm so torn


Oh I'm the same, last night a house over the road was playing dance music. It was loud enough to just hear the bass and that was enough to annoy me. It would go quiet and then start again past 1am. I did manage to sleep though.

And now just watched at least 10 people go in that same house with a lot of beers :Inpain and already a lot of shouting. Their poor neighbours next door to them.

Have you tried going there in the evenings to see if you can hear anything?​


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh I'm the same, last night a house over the road was playing dance music. It was loud enough to just hear the bass and that was enough to annoy me. It would go quiet and then start again past 1am. I did manage to sleep though.
> 
> And now just watched at least 10 people go in that same house with a lot of beers :Inpain and already a lot of shouting. Their poor neighbours next door to them.
> 
> Have you tried going there in the evenings to see if you can hear anything?​


How annoying ! This is my next plan to drive over on a weekend evening.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There’s been a few occasions when there has been raves in the woods which are a long way off, like miles away, but I can hear that boomf, boomf, boomf of the base even though it’s feint.
The village is long and narrow with fairly steep sides and noise funnels along it. The church is a mile away and I can hear the bells striking the hours if I have the window open. I can quite often hear louder conversations going on across the valley


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> There's been a few occasions when there has been raves in the woods which are a long way off, like miles away, but I can hear that boomf, boomf, boomf of the base even though it's feint.
> The village is long and narrow with fairly steep sides and noise funnels along it. The church is a mile away and I can hear the bells striking the hours if I have the window open. I can quite often hear louder conversations going on across the valley


Remind me not to move to that village


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> How annoying ! This is my next plan to drive over on a weekend evening.


That is a good idea. You really need to meet this man before you make a decision. Could your stepdad go with you ?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> That is a good idea. You really need to meet this man before you make a decision. Could your stepdad go with you ?


He's tried himself after work but no luck so far. I'm starting to think he's a ghost.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> He's tried himself after work but no luck so far. I'm starting to think he's a ghost.


I had a neighbour for 10 years that never answered the door to anyone. Not even the police when they were trying to locate his son!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> I had a neighbour for 10 years that never answered the door to anyone. Not even the police when they were trying to locate his son!!


How strange I have no choice but to open the door boxers insist.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

perhaps put a note through his door explaining you might be buying the house next door. Perhaps he thinks you're a Jehovah witness


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> I had a neighbour for 10 years that never answered the door to anyone. Not even the police when they were trying to locate his son!!


What was he like a neighbour.? Was he a bit weird. ?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> perhaps put a note through his door explaining you might be buying the house next door. Perhaps he thinks you're a Jehovah witness


 I bet he can't wait for us to move in.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I bet he can't wait for us to move in.


Of course . I bet he loves boxers :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Of course . I bet he loves boxers :Hilarious


Who doesn't  it made my sister laugh on holiday we rented a cottage that had an identical one next door. It was empty the first few days. Upstairs was a window down to floor level the boxers loved looking out of it.

A man turned up with his Jack Russell and my sister said they both got out the car and we're just looking up at the window full of boxers trying to decide if they should just go home.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> What was he like a neighbour.? Was he a bit weird. ?


He was the worst neighbour ever. Didn't care about anyone else and he never seemed to sleep. It was a private rental, and when they eventually got him out and went in there, it was disgusting. They had to gut the place


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> A man turned up with his Jack Russell and my sister said they both got out the car and we're just looking up at the window full of boxers trying to decide if they should just go home.


 Did he stay . How did it go?



rona said:


> He was the worst neighbour ever. Didn't care about anyone else and he never seemed to sleep. It was a private rental, and when they eventually got him out and went in there, it was disgusting. They had to gut the place


I bet you were glad to see the back of him! My neighbours are pretty good , we all have dogs so put up with barking.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Did he stay . How did it go?
> 
> I bet you were glad to see the back of him! My neighbours are pretty good , we all have dogs so put up with barking.


He did stay it turns out his little Jack Russell was not at all worried about boxers and gave them a telling off.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So an update. I’m buying the house (providing it doesn’t fall through) I have visited the area several times, spoken to people everyone says it’s quiet. I have looked on right move there is nothing close to what I’m getting. The boys have visited and seem happy. 

Interest rates are going up I have a good mortgage deal and my delightful landlord wants to put my rent up again so mortgage will be £220 less than rent a month. 

If neighbour is a PITA he’s getting a 5am visit from Loki and his squeaky ball. He can squeak that bad boy for hours.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope it all goes through and you and the Boxers are happily ensconced soon 

It will be good to be paying your own mortgage and have some security for sure.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope it all goes through and you and the Boxers are happily ensconced soon
> 
> It will be good to be paying your own mortgage and have some security for sure.


I need some security I have lots of decorating plans currently no money but we will get there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! Fingers well and truly crossed for the rest going smoothly Boxer xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad you’ve reached a decision. Hope you will be moving in soon


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Glad you've reached a decision. Hope you will be moving in soon


We've got to the bit where the solicitors say they are not far from finishing but take two weeks to respond to an email.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That's good news to hear. 
Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> We've got to the bit where the solicitors say they are not far from finishing but take two weeks to respond to an email.


You'll have to ring them. My husbands sister said to get them to make you a priority you have to ring them everyday and ask if they've done their searches etc. Being polite obviously. They tend to get the ones who keep enquiring done quicker. If you stay quiet they put you to the bottom of the pile


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

How exciting, I'm sure you are doing the right thing. You and the boxers deserve stability x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> You'll have to ring them. My husbands sister said to get them to make you a priority you have to ring them everyday and ask if they've done their searches etc. Being polite obviously. They tend to get the ones who keep enquiring done quicker. If you stay quiet they put you to the bottom of the pile


My side have been pretty good responding to me so far it's the other side I think the estate agent Is really on it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> We've got to the bit where the solicitors say they are not far from finishing but take two weeks to respond to an email.


OMG,solicitors.........I despair. Had over a year dealing with 4 different ones and they are useless...............

My sale has been held up by inefficient solicitors.........I'm now on month 7 . It costs me £350 every single month :Banghead


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> OMG,solicitors.........I despair. Had over a year dealing with 4 different ones and they are useless...............
> 
> My sale has been held up by inefficient solicitors.........I'm now on month 7 . It costs me £350 every single month :Banghead


That's a long time is there a chain ? We are 3 months in. Searches are done, mortgage offer in, just waiting on final enquiries.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> That's a long time is there a chain ? We are 3 months in. Searches are done, mortgage offer in, just waiting on final enquiries.


No there was a lease that needed dealing with first, but my solicitor forgot to tell me that she was going on maternity leave and I was emailing for several weeks before I emailed someone else in the office......no one had picked up the emails!

Then there's the buyers solicitor that doesn't communicate with anyone, leaving everyone else guessing.............buyer has been told that we are exchanging next week, but my solicitor seems to have been left out of the loop, as she knows nothing about it!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> No there was a lease that needed dealing with first, but my solicitor forgot to tell me that she was going on maternity leave and I was emailing for several weeks before I emailed someone else in the office......no one had picked up the emails!
> 
> Then there's the buyers solicitor that doesn't communicate with anyone, leaving everyone else guessing.............buyer has been told that we are exchanging next week, but my solicitor seems to have been left out of the loop, as she knows nothing about it!


It's a nightmare isn't it. I always know exchanging next week means in 3 weeks.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> My side have been pretty good responding to me so far it's the other side I think the estate agent Is really on it.


For us it's the other way around sellers have completed their end. Our solicitors are dragging their feet. I hate calling and talking on the phone but I've started to have to because they do not respond to emails. They didn't respond to the estate agents emails either .


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> For us it's the other way around sellers have completed their end. Our solicitors are dragging their feet. I hate calling and talking on the phone but I've started to have to because they do not respond to emails. They didn't respond to the estate agents emails either .


The last lot I used to sell me house were awful I could have throttled them. This time I used the same firm who did my divorce and I really rate them.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh exciting! Best of luck with everything


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Glad to hear your more settled in your mind about moving there. Hope it all goes through quickly. We rented when we first got married and I never felt safe, always the worry the landlord would sell up, then your out. Good luck.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

good news ! So excited for you .


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Great news!

It's those last enquiries that seem to take time  my son's solicitors have been great but he's buying a shared ownership flat and the housing association are really slow!

Good luck, I hope it goes smoothly from now xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great news @Boxer123 , I hope it goes through quickly and without any problems , and hopefully the noisy neighbour isn't as bad as he is made out to be 
fingers crossed for you .


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Great news @Boxer123 , I hope it goes through quickly and without any problems , and hopefully the noisy neighbour isn't as bad as he is made out to be
> fingers crossed for you .


Thank you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Great news!
> 
> It's those last enquiries that seem to take time  my son's solicitors have been great but he's buying a shared ownership flat and the housing association are really slow!
> 
> Good luck, I hope it goes smoothly from now xx


My friend sold her SO last year and it took ages she got there in the end.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Might be exchanging next week  I’ve asked for one final viewing is that a good idea ?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you still having serious doubts?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Are you still having serious doubts?


No I just want to check things work like the taps I know it sounds silly but he isn't there much so it's been empty. I'm now actually excited. I just need to see it one more time last time I made a commitment this big I was getting married and that did not end well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> No I just want to check things work like the taps I know it sounds silly but he isn't there much so it's been empty. I'm now actually excited. I just need to see it one more time last time I made a commitment this big I was getting married and that did not end well


Haha! Selling the house on would probably be easier and less stressful tbh 

Well then, why not?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! Selling the house on would probably be easier and less stressful tbh
> 
> Well then, why not?


It probably would be I just want to make the right choice so I can have some stress free years. The lady 10 years I've lurched from one crisis to another lol.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

If you want one then yes. It's amazing how much you miss first time around. It also gives you a chance to measure for things like curtains if you want to. 

I wish I'd had done a final viewing. I wouldn't have moved here. Hindsight and all that...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> If you want one then yes. It's amazing how much you miss first time around. It also gives you a chance to measure for things like curtains if you want to.
> 
> I wish I'd had done a final viewing. I wouldn't have moved here. Hindsight and all that...


I've booked one in they were fine about it. I just want to check silly things like flushing the loo. Hopefully I might meet the elusive neighbour.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread 

I wish you all the best in your new home!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh goodness, I'm so excited for you and the boxers!

How lovely to have a space that is "yours"


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh goodness, I'm so excited for you and the boxers!
> 
> How lovely to have a space that is "yours"


Decor theme muddy paws and dog hair.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Decor theme muddy paws and dog hair.


Copycat!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Exciting times!. I'm sure it will be a perfect Boxer Palace

I empathise over the doubt, I am presently unable to even make a decision on a new rug. :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Exciting times!. I'm sure it will be a perfect Boxer Palace
> 
> I empathise over the doubt, I am presently unable to even make a decision on a new rug. :Arghh


I'm the same with decisions it's annoying.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Visited house all looks great. Due to a road closure we had to go the back route and the walks are amazing! Took the boys to a field which is a 5 minute drive away. Fingers crossed for exchanging this week.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck @Boxer123 . Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Good luck @Boxer123 . Hope it all goes smoothly.


Thank you.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous  

I will keep everything crossed that exchange happens next week, then you can breathe!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Fabulous
> 
> I will keep everything crossed that exchange happens next week, then you can breathe!


It's so stressful how's your sons sale going?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck with it all. The dog field looks great, I’m sure the boys will thank you very much for the move


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Good luck with it all. The dog field looks great, I'm sure the boys will thank you very much for the move


They have a lot of space to explore and pee mail. I'm thinking once we've moved in of doing a shout out on the village Facebook page to see if anyone has a stooge dog Loki can walk with so he knows it's not scary.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> It's so stressful how's your sons sale going?


Still only getting partial answers from the housing association. His mortgage offer expires in about 6 weeks so he is really stressing, everything has been ready to go since the end of April apart from these answers. Similar mortgage products are now nearly 1.5% more than what he has agreed so I'm praying that it gets sorted very soon!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Still only getting partial answers from the housing association. His mortgage offer expires in about 6 weeks so he is really stressing, everything has been ready to go since the end of April apart from these answers. Similar mortgage products are now nearly 1.5% more than what he has agreed so I'm praying that it gets sorted very soon!


Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Great news. 

Having never bought a house I don't know how long it all takes. After the exchange is it just weeks till you move in?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Wonderful news @Boxer123 . I hope you will all be really happy in your new home.x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Great news.
> 
> Having never bought a house I don't know how long it all takes. After the exchange is it just weeks till you move in?


Yep you exchange contracts and then there is no going back. You then set a date for completion and pick up the keys.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay!! Well done and Congratulations.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We’ve exchanged  Im buying a house. Three years after realising I couldn’t go on the same way anymore as my mental health was declining, selling my home, divorcing my husband a global pandemic, house prices rising by 30%.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> We've exchanged  Im buying a house. Three years after realising I couldn't go on the same way anymore as my mental health was declining, selling my home, divorcing my husband a global pandemic, house prices rising by 30%.


Great stuff. When do you think you can move in?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Great stuff. When do you think you can move in?


Completing in a couple of weeks then probably the last weekend in June.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

How exciting and brave


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay! Go girl! 

I’m sure you and the Boxers will be well settled once in your new home.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yay! Go girl!
> 
> I'm sure you and the Boxers will be well settled once in your new home.


The boxers are pretty chilled home is where your stinky sofa is.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh congratulations!! What a big step and a great one for you!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh congratulations!! What a big step and a great one for you!!





ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you both.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! I hope your new home brings you everything you hope for


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> We've exchanged[/QUOTE


We have done the same today


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> We have done the same today


Congratulations it's been a long journey for you what a relief.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Congratulations it's been a long journey for you what a relief.


It is isn't it?

Glad yours didn't drag on any more


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> It is isn't it?
> 
> Glad yours didn't drag on any more


No my nerves are shot to pieces from house buying !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> We have done the same today


That's good to hear as well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> No my nerves are shot to pieces from house buying !


Just as stressful selling, hoping you don't lose your buyer.............

I did a little dance but now feel exhausted :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations @Boxer123

Congratulations too @rona . Any chance of a last photo and update on your feathered friend?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah @Boxer123 that is fabulous  I'm so pleased for you all, human and woofers xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic news! Should all be plain sailing from now 

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the boys relaxing on their stinky sofa 
Do they have a garden at the new place?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Fantastic news! Should all be plain sailing from now
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the boys relaxing on their stinky sofa
> Do they have a garden at the new place?


They have two gardens ! One joined to the house which is small but good for sunbathing. The second larger one we have to go down the shared alley and it's separate from the house.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> They have two gardens ! One joined to the house which is small but good for sunbathing. The second larger one we have to go down the shared alley and it's separate from the house.


Wow, lucky boys


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> No my nerves are shot to pieces from house buying !


After three years and 3 months, my stress has lifted with the sale of my old property. It's all but one thing sorted and the other is just a matter of waiting for a government department.

Has your stress lifted yet?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> After three years and 3 months, my stress has lifted with the sale of my old property. It's all but one thing sorted and the other is just a matter of waiting for a government department.
> 
> Has your stress lifted yet?


I've slept a lot better the last few nights but won't fully relax until I have the keys in my hand. I have a mixture of excitement and a bit of sadness leaving my rental. This has been a good place to me. I always feel a bit discombobulated when I move.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Good luck with it all, it sound's ideal for you and the boxer boy's. I'm sure you'll soon settle in and look forward to photos.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

How are things going @Boxer123 ?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> How are things going @Boxer123 ?


I think she may be moving and not have connection at the moment 

I hope that's why she's not around!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> How are things going @Boxer123 ?





rona said:


> I think she may be moving and not have connection at the moment
> 
> I hope that's why she's not around!


Hi I don't get the keys until Friday but I've spent all weekend trying to pack up the house with boxers helping #not helping. It's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh so exciting! I hope you have some non boxery help at least?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh so exciting! I hope you have some non boxery help at least?


My stepdad will be helping me on the actual day and emptied the spidery shed for me. Sox likes to think he's super helpful and Loki is unpacking things after I've packed them.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> My stepdad will be helping me on the actual day and emptied the spidery shed for me. Sox likes to think he's super helpful and Loki is unpacking things after I've packed them.


Good luck with the move xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try not to stress … it’ll all come together on the day


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, good luck with the move. Hope it's not too stressful xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Best of wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone now the long wait for completion to happen.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hope it all goes smoothly today


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck............Mines 2 weeks today, can't wait!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck for today!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed all goes to plan today


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope all goes well today x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have a house ! The boys couldn't come because it was hotter than Satans arm pit today. I'll get some more piccies tomorrow as we are taking some stuff over.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hurrah!
You must be so relieved it’s all over and dine with. Congratulations


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations! 

Hope you and the boys are very happy and content in your new home.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Must be such a relief that it's all done with now. Hope the boys love their new home


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Congratulations on your new home (aka new Boxer HQ).


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm so pleased for you and excited! A new home, all yours. I wish you happiness as I'm sure you will be xxx


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Congratulations, like ok forward to your first night there with the boys x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ohhh congratulations!!! I’m so happy you finally got there!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone I hope they settle in ok I’m excited to explore the area loads of walks.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks everyone I hope they settle in ok I'm excited to explore the area loads of walks.


And runs!! Looking forward to seeing the photos of your new routes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

HURRAY!!!!!!!

That's so cool @Boxer123 - your own space for you and the boys. I'm so happy for you  Yippppeeeee!

Happy New Home! xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay!

Welcome to your new home and a new exciting era of boxer HQ 

Wishing you every happiness in your new space xx


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

So pleased it all went through. 

I hope your new home brings you and the boys safety, security and happiness


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Morning 

Did you and the boxers sleep in your new house last night?

Or are you moving in gradually?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Morning
> 
> Did you and the boxers sleep in your new house last night?
> 
> Or are you moving in gradually?


No my step dad is hiring a van for next Friday and we move in then. Thank god it was to hot yesterday. We are going today to show the boys the house and take some smaller bits. I've booked a secure field that's 5 mins from the house it is quite a reasonable price I imagine we will be there a lot.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That’s quite good then… less pressure 

Is it “move in” ready or will you be doing any touching up before you move your stuff in? That would be easier (and no “help” from the boxers ).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Congratulations!! Looks lovely!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's quite good then… less pressure
> 
> Is it "move in" ready or will you be doing any touching up before you move your stuff in? That would be easier (and no "help" from the boxers ).


It needs painting but I will wait for the summer holidays it's fine to move into. Everything needs updating eventually.

The boys seem happy with house.

















They have a window to peep out of.










Happy with garden.























Played in local field.

They were so excited.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my, does that window need toughened glass?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> Oh my, does that window need toughened glass?


It's going to end up mucky that I do know.

We have three secure dog fields within a 10 minute drive of the house it's as if they knew we were coming so built them quickly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> It's going to end up mucky that I do know.
> 
> We have three secure dog fields within a 10 minute drive of the house it's as if they knew we were coming so built them quickly.


Sounds fantastic, just right for the boys


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Sounds fantastic, just right for the boys


I may never have to walk Loki in public again! (I just we also have a national trust park just up the road) so many places to explore.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations, hope you'll All be happy in your new.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well today was a sad day Loki went to call on his girlfriend Zoe the Westie to tell her he is moving. They had kisses, we all know long distance doesn’t work.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Well today was a sad day Loki went to call on his girlfriend Zoe the Westie to tell her he is moving. They had kisses, we all know long distance doesn't work.


So sad he's losing his girlfriend.  He's so handsome he'll soon find a replacement
Looks like you made the right decision - the dog walking opportunities/secure fields sound amazing. If you are an NT member you can visit as often as you like for nothing at any NT property too.
I hope you and the boys are very happy in your new home and that your move goes smoothly with minimal stress.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> So sad he's losing his girlfriend.  He's so handsome he'll soon find a replacement
> Looks like you made the right decision - the dog walking opportunities/secure fields sound amazing. If you are an NT member you can visit as often as you like for nothing at any NT property too.
> I hope you and the boys are very happy in your new home and that your move goes smoothly with minimal stress.


He is handsome but very picky ! Thank you I just wish I could click my fingers and be in.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> He is handsome but very picky ! Thank you I just wish I could click my fingers and be in.


Nothing wrong with being picky. 
It's some 30 odd years since we moved here, I wouldn't know where to start packing up/sorting all the "stuff" we've collected, although we do regular charity shop donations and "tip trips" there always seems to be something that needs disposing of


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Nothing wrong with being picky.
> It's some 30 odd years since we moved here, I wouldn't know where to start packing up/sorting all the "stuff" we've collected, although we do regular charity shop donations and "tip trips" there always seems to be something that needs disposing of


I'm lucky I don't have loads of stuff it's still taking forever. Loki has sooooo many toys.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Nothing wrong with being picky.
> It's some 30 odd years since we moved here, I wouldn't know where to start packing up/sorting all the "stuff" we've collected, although we do regular charity shop donations and "tip trips" there always seems to be something that needs disposing of


We are the same, been in our house 30 years and seem to have collected all sorts of 'stuff'
Bit like this really


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> We are the same, been in our house 30 years and seem to have collected all sorts of 'stuff'
> Bit like this really
> View attachment 494875


I've decided I'm going minimalist. I find stuff stressful.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Me too unfortunately I have a husband who keeps everything!! He used to paint military models and has loads of them in our out house, is always saying he'll take it up again but never does. I've told him if he goes first it's all going in a skip
Packing up and moving would be my nightmare, your lucky to have few items, my daughter was the same when she moved from a very small house to her present one. All her friends rallied to help, it all fitted into a small van that she hired. Her mother in law drove it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hugely overwhelmed most things are packed. I will need to come back clean and do the garden. Lucky I have overlap. The neighbours have been around with cards and gifts. I’m feeling a bit teary. After an awful marriage this was the first place I felt safe and happy on a long time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Hugely overwhelmed most things are packed. I will need to come back clean and do the garden. Lucky I have overlap. The neighbours have been around with cards and gifts. I’m feeling a bit teary. After an awful marriage this was the first place I felt safe and happy on a long time.


That’s really kind of them, no wonder you are teary. I’m sure you will get to know your new neighbours pretty quickly especially with your two boys


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Hugely overwhelmed most things are packed. I will need to come back clean and do the garden. Lucky I have overlap. The neighbours have been around with cards and gifts. I’m feeling a bit teary. After an awful marriage this was the first place I felt safe and happy on a long time.


You will soon start making new good memories in the new house


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not surprised you feel emotional, it's a big change in your life 🤗
I'm sure that you will settle in no time and get to know your new neighbours (unlike unsociable me!) xx
Hope the initial move goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There’s a lot to do with a house move and it must be harder on your own, so it’s bound to be a bit overwhelming…. not to mention exhausting.

Just think of being snuggled safely under your own roof with the boys … I’m sure you’ll feel happier once all the hard work is done and you have your home straight again.

Lots of new places to explore with the boys


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki isn’t quite ready for moving day.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope the move is going well.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m in step dad just building furniture. The boxers have been amazingly well behaved and patient. Loki has eaten which is amazing as he tends not to in new places. I’m so tired I want to cry. Everything seems to be working so far.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I expect having all your furniture there is helping him to settle in. It’s going to seem strange for you when you wake up in the morning and wonder where you are


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like an early night is in order for you and the boys.  🍷for you 🦴for Boxers. . 
Congratulations on your new home, here's to many happy memories for you and the boys. xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

They’ve been such good boys. They had to wait in the car whilst I helped my stepdad. Then they’ve been helping him out the furniture together. They will be tired boys tomorrow.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Is that a futon? Love the cover!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Is that a futon? Love the cover!


It is yes we have had to ditch our sofa so using this for now I thought the cover was fun.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Is that a futon? Love the cover!


Reminds me of something I had in the ‘70’s


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Reminds me of something I had in the ‘70’s


Was it covered in plastic though?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done to you and the Boxers. You should be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

RIP stinky sofa 😭


😂😂

Well done boys, I'm sure your human grandad couldn't have done it without you x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Big congratulations on your move. It’s a huge step forward and I hope you will be really happy there.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

You'll soon settle in now you have all your bits around you, and just think no more rent! You can be secure now that your payments are for your very own home, no more rent rises, or worse the landlord saying they're going to sell up. It will be all yours one day. It looks lovely and sounds ideal for the boys. Best wishes. 🥳


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> You'll soon settle in now you have all your bits around you, and just think no more rent! You can be secure now that your payments are for your very own home, no more rent rises, or worse the landlord saying they're going to sell up. It will be all yours one day. It looks lovely and sounds ideal for the boys. Best wishes. 🥳


My rent was going up if I had stayed so just under an extra £300 a month which is crazy. I need to get saving for decorating. I’d love to start overpaying in a few years when I’m on my feet. Maybe we need a money saving thread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you had a good sleep @Boxer123  

Congratulations on being in, hope the boys are doing okay xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you had a good sleep @Boxer123
> 
> Congratulations on being in, hope the boys are doing okay xx


Terrible sleep for me couldn’t switch off. The boxer boxers slept very well !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Terrible sleep for me couldn’t switch off. The boxer boxers slept very well !
> View attachment 573593


Well. as long as it wasn't noisy neighbours 😉


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

No it was dead quiet last night just me being stressed with the move. I feel like I’ve been run over by a truck today.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Moving house is so stressful, I'm not surprised you feel a bit rubbish today. Congratulations on finally moving in. Have an easy day today and enjoy your new house with the boys. The boxes will still be there tomorrow


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> Moving house is so stressful, I'm not surprised you feel a bit rubbish today. Congratulations on finally moving in. Have an easy day today and enjoy your new house with the boys. The boxes will still be there tomorrow


I’ve found the local shop for headache tablets a relief. I’m just amazed how good the boys have been. Can’t wait to explore secure field today whilst we settle.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> I’ve found the local shop for headache tablets a relief. I’m just amazed how good the boys have been. Can’t wait to explore secure field today whilst we settle.


I think I was popping codine for about 4 days after moving. Headaches are the worst. 
The boys know that home is wherever you are and they get fed. I'm sure a good run round the field will be great for all of you and a nice nap this afternoon will help your headache


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I also had a headache for days, not helped by two cats roaming all night wailing! The boxers have set an exemplary example  

It does take some time to feel settled, I felt comfortable here quickly but not settled for weeks. Especially cooking... everything in the wrong place, couldn't cook properly on induction hob, it just didn't feel right!

Have a lovely time at the field x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Our local shop might have treated the boys to steak for breakfast.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I wonder if their sign causes potential customers to go elsewhere!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> They’ve been such good boys. They had to wait in the car whilst I helped my stepdad. Then they’ve been helping him out the furniture together. They will be tired boys tomorrow.
> View attachment 573579


I absolutely love the futon and obviously Sox does too! Congratulations on your move stressful now of course but once you all settled it will be so worth it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L


3dogs2cats said:


> I absolutely love the futon and obviously Sox does too! Congratulations on your move stressful now of course but once you all settled it will be so worth it.


Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome to your home  



GingerNinja said:


> I think I also had a headache for days, not helped by two cats roaming all night wailing! The boxers have set an exemplary example
> 
> *It does take some time to feel settled, I felt comfortable here quickly but not settled for weeks. Especially cooking... everything in the wrong place, couldn't cook properly on induction hob, it just didn't feel right!*
> 
> Have a lovely time at the field x


I agree that it takes time to settle, I remember moving here, I wasn't really expecting to sleep well that first night as I never do in strange places, but I slept through the night, had the best nights sleep I'd had in years, however settling took longer, it took a few weeks before the place felt like mine.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

All unpacked downstairs. Sox has found his spot.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

All prepared for the winter weather😁


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations from the Schnauzer boys and their hooman.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We all slept well last night. Walked up to the field next to us this morning. I’m going to do a big walk before work tomorrow to explore. I need to look at the maps we have a disused rail line somewhere. I really hope people have there dogs under control here they did in the last village and it helped hugely. We will be out early.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sounds like a plan 🙂 take some pics of what you find!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We had a little explore this morning. Loki met a horse.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like some nice walks and flat too. I do envy that, it’s all hills here


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Looks like some nice walks and flat too. I do envy that, it’s all hills here


There are some hilly parts I’m excited to get on the bike.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There’s a lovely flat walk here along an old railway line which is now a nature reserve about to be passed onto the village. It’s such a gorgeous spot in amongst the trees. Unfortunately the access is awful for me now, up a very steep flight of high steps with no hand rail. If I could manage to get up I would have an awful time getting back down again. Once the village has it under their control I’m going to ask if access can be made for disabled people as I’m feeling terribly excluded at the moment.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Looks like some nice walks and flat too. I do envy that, it’s all hills here


Same here, I could walk a lot further if it was flat.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh it looks lovely!

Are you and the boys enjoying being there or is it too early to say? xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh it looks lovely!
> 
> Are you and the boys enjoying being there or is it too early to say? xx


The boxer boys seem very happy and settled I’m amazed at how they have coped I always under estimate them. Ive met all my neighbours and they are lovely. I think we will be happy. ObviouslyI’ve been working full time this week and I’m very tired. Only had temporary internet so I can only sit in the bed room to get it. I’ve been a bit discombobulated. I’m looking forward to the summer so I can do some bits around the house and explore properly. First job new curtains the last owner had brown ones.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m really proud of the boxer boys. I’ve been out at work the last couple of days and they have been relaxed at the new house no issues. All settled in.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Great news that the boys are settled and approve of the move  
That's really all you need is happy dogs right?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Great news that the boys are settled and approve of the move
> That's really all you need is happy dogs right?


True my happiness is directly linked to whether or not Loki eats his meat and he has been eating well.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gold stars for them both! ☺


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Gold stars for them both! ☺



Loki has been suspiciously well behaved.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad you and the Boxers are settled. 

have you met the neighbour next door ? The one that wouldn't answer the door?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Glad you and the Boxers are settled.
> 
> have you met the neighbour next door ? The one that wouldn't answer the door?



Yes after all the worry he seems nice and is moving at the end of the month. It’s been really quiet so far. Lots of horse riders clopping past which the boys like to watch.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased! That must be a huge weight off your mind.
Big kisses to the lovely boys xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I think Loki has found his people. A man came rushing out of his garden to say he loved boxers and they had kisses and cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

To tired but wanting to play with ball.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 574095
> I think Loki has found his people. A man came rushing out of his garden to say he loved boxers and they had kisses and cuddles.


 but I am jealous!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> but I am jealous!


Lokis cuddles are quite intense.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes I can imagine . My friends boxer Jason in the 70s was intent on giving me loads of cuddles. He was a luv so friendly just a tad over exuberant


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so glad you are settled so quickly with the boys @Boxer123 it's lovely to read


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> Yes I can imagine . My friends boxer Jason in the 70s was intent on giving me loads of cuddles. He was a luv so friendly just a tad over exuberant


They are sweet. My stepdad was building my furniture and Loki spent the whole time trying to get a kiss in.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> They are sweet. My stepdad was building my furniture and Loki spent the whole time trying to get a kiss in.


Did he succeed? And if so, how many times?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Did he succeed? And if so, how many times?


He did not but he did get a bit of his pizza so it was a win. My stepdad isn’t really a dog person but they love him. We used to go and visit my aunt who had a collie it would just sit next to him the whole time and follow him around.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Probably honeymoon period but the boxer boys have been on their best behaviour. Both got barked at today but paid no mind. We just went out together for a pee break walked beautifully to heel and waited whilst I spoke to a neighbour.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m worried Loki has been body snatched ! Met a neighbour and her dog today. She kept distance but stopped for a chat. He didn’t react at all. Had a look then decided to sit whilst o spoke had his treats not fussed at all.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sometimes a change of environment can do wonders. 
He may have a lot of practiced behavior that he associates with certain areas, sights, smells, etc. 
Now everything is new and he's able to form new associations  
Is he normally better on new walks?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Sometimes a change of environment can do wonders.
> He may have a lot of practiced behavior that he associates with certain areas, sights, smells, etc.
> Now everything is new and he's able to form new associations
> Is he normally better on new walks?


Yes much better on new walks he loves new sniffs. We didn’t really have a village centre in the last house it was all off road here is a mix he likes sniffing around. He definitely got into habits at the last place.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Long may it continue.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

An update. As most of you know I fell down the stairs last week. So it’s been a bit of a daze. Lucky we have secure fields within a 5 minute drive.

Unfortunately the boiler and back gate has broke so we currently can’t use the garden waiting on step daddy. Boiler I knew was on its way out but did hope we’d get a winter. New one coming 9th August.

The positives! I’m slowly able to walk more so have attached some piccies. We have miles to explore. It’s beautiful. Loki made a friend today ! A little female dog they barked at each other then calmed down and walked beautifully together. Her owner said we should go for some longer walks when it’s not so hot. 

Sox loves walking through the village centre. Everyone comments on how handsome he is. It’s busier than our last visit which he likes.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m so glad the house buying has worked out so well for you (apart from the fall). It sounds like a nice spot to be for you and the boys, plenty of nice walks to choose from, new fans for Loki and even a friend for him. Sounds and looks like a doggy paradise, Isla is envious of the water.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I did think, when I saw your stairs the other day that I would have had to get them carpeted incase I fell down them 😐

Glad to hear the Boxers are enjoying their new Manor ☺


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I’m so glad the house buying has worked out so well for you (apart from the fall). It sounds like a nice spot to be for you and the boys, plenty of nice walks to choose from, new fans for Loki and even a friend for him. Sounds and looks like a doggy paradise, Isla is envious of the water.


We have a lot of ducks around here one woke me up at 5am quaking outside my house.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I did think, when I saw your stairs the other day that I would have had to get them carpeted incase I fell down them 😐
> 
> Glad to hear the Boxers are enjoying their new Manor ☺


Im going to get some slip mats for them in the meantime. I want to have them painted white and have a stair runner downthe middle. They currently are a death trap.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Like this.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think my friends are contemplating the same thing. They have a small old cottage which has had stairs put in retrospectively many years ago, prior to that to get to the second floor a ladder was used. They are varnished oak and I guess have gradually become more slippery over the years with use. He slipped and fell onto his knee so hard that he thought something had broken. Luckily he hasn’t but he has torn a tendon very badly which is apparently, gradually healing.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm glad you and the boys are making friends, and that you weren't put of by rumours of that noisy neighbour. Just think what you would have missed, the perfect little house


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so happy that things are working out! Lovely pics, it looks stunningly beautiful and the boys are gorgeous  

I also love the stair runner idea, it makes so much more sense than having full carpet as the edges are always hard to keep clean without getting multiple vacuum tools out 🤪 and it looks good.

How lovely that Loki has a new potential girlfriend! It will be nice to go walking with someone x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> I'm glad you and the boys are making friends, and that you weren't put of by rumours of that noisy neighbour. Just think what you would have missed, the perfect little house


He’s hardly here. As it’s summer if we are both in the kitchen I can hear him and he’s plays music quietly but it doesn’t bother me at all. I was imagining blaring music. It’s quite here. A lot of horses that go past the house that has the boxers looking out the window.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> I'm so happy that things are working out! Lovely pics, it looks stunningly beautiful and the boys are gorgeous
> 
> I also love the stair runner idea, it makes so much more sense than having full carpet as the edges are always hard to keep clean without getting multiple vacuum tools out 🤪 and it looks good.
> 
> How lovely that Loki has a new potential girlfriend! It will be nice to go walking with someone x


It’s nice to see him walking so beautifully with another dog. My friend has a springer puppy I’m hoping they can do the same. He just needs time.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks terrific, and probably as well to have the boiler replaced before winter as new ones are almost certainly more efficient than your current one, especially if it has a pilot light.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Looks terrific, and probably as well to have the boiler replaced before winter as new ones are almost certainly more efficient than your current one, especially if it has a pilot light.


Hopefully it will save on bills. Life is so expensive right now.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh I’m so glad your move went well and the boxer boys have settled in so well! Sorry about your fall though, ouch!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Had a lovely lunch walk there are so many little paths and side streets. Loki met a man who commented on how well behaved he is. The bar must be low here  I’m feeling a bit more normal still stiff. Everything is on our doorstep. I started at a lovely health club today. New boiler is coming Monday. I have someone coming Saturday to give a quote for the downstairs floor tiles. I’m going to give the back another week then start decorating.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

More drama tonight the carbon monoxide alarm went off so I had to call the emergency line. We have had someone out they found no evidence of CM. I feel a bit strung out as everything seems to be going wrong. The boxer boys have been amazing having yet another person come in really calm, had some cuddles.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bit of a scare.

Maybe buy a couple of new alarms for peace of mind?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Bit of a scare.
> 
> Maybe buy a couple of new alarms for peace of mind?


Ive ordered two my step dad will fit them. The gas is turned off for the time being.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh goodness it does shake you doesn't it! My smoke alarm went off in the middle of the night, just for a couple of minutes, a year ago. There was no sign or smell of smoke and it hasn't happened again but I still think about it


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh goodness it does shake you doesn't it! My smoke alarm went off in the middle of the night, just for a couple of minutes, a year ago. There was no sign or smell of smoke and it hasn't happened again but I still think about it


The response from the gas board was really quick they were with us in 20 minute. It was scary I was more worried about theboys. They enjoyed the visit because he fussed them.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad it was a false alarm.

A few months ago my dad's carbon monoxide alarm went off in the middle of the night. Or so he thought. Anyway not knowing what to do he phoned the fire brigade . They came out and it turned out it was only the beeping to warn that the alarm needed replacing .


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Glad it was a false alarm.
> 
> A few months ago my dad's carbon monoxide alarm went off in the middle of the night. Or so he thought. Anyway not knowing what to do he phoned the fire brigade . They came out and it turned out it was only the beeping to warn that the alarm needed replacing .


It might have been that my end it wasn’t a battery beep but might have been the alarm needing to be changed. It really freaked me out.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well better safe than sorry. Good that it has been checked out and as you say the boys enjoyed the visit .

I think Alfie could of set an alarm off the other day with the smells he was omitting!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Well better safe than sorry. Good that it has been checked out and as you say the boys enjoyed the visit .
> 
> I think Alfie could of set an alarm off the other day with the smells he was omitting!


It could well have been a boxer butt we didn’t think of that !


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It is so lovely to catch up on this thread and your news @Boxer123 (not the falling down the stairs of course!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> It is so lovely to catch up on this thread and your news @Boxer123 (not the falling down the stairs of course!)


Pleased to report I’ve recovered from the fall.


----------



## martinmiller116x (6 mo ago)

congratulations!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I thought I’d update this thread as I went for a run this morning and got some lovely photos. The location here is amazing, miles and miles of footpaths. We have lots of shorter walks as well little hidden footpaths and side streets in the older part of the village. Loki loves sniffing up and down the streets. 


We have a lot more space here my last house was in the countryside but was so busy with tourists at the weekend and we were restricted as Loki couldn’t go down the rivers due to the tight paths.

The community is amazing everyone is so friendly. I mentioned on the heatwave thread some houses were flooded. People were out there at midnight getting sandbags and helping (not me I slept through everything) the next day people donated furniture and got onto companies to find out what went wrong.

People here love a boxer. Loki has lots of people who stop for cuddles. My neighbour who I was worried about has moved and a new guy has moved in who is dead quiet he has his kids every weekend but they are no trouble. Loki is ok with both sides which is good as we share a drive and have to walk to the garden.

Loki still won’t pee in the garden. It is what it is . I need to turf it when I have money.













































The house- new boiler is in. (Not that I can afford to use it this winter  ). My anxiety hasn’t been great this summer. I’ve owned a house before that I was responsible financially for (financial abuse I paid for most things) but this time every crack I’m sure is subsidence everytime it rains I expect the roof to fall in. I think it’s because of everything else that’s going on. I’ve read it can take a while to feel at home. 

So I’m not spending and DIY money just saving. Eventually I want to move the bathroom upstairs I’ve always wanted a roll top bath so that’s the plan ! Everything is a few years down the line. I’ve told Sox we are in for a lean winter but he’s not worried.










The dog fields nearby are amazing. And we have a town only 10 minutes up the road.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like you have found the ideal place for your new life, it sounds really nice, great to have good neighbours and a friendly village. The footpaths look well maintained as well which is an added bonus.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Looks like you have found the ideal place for your new life, it sounds really nice, great to have good neighbours and a friendly village. The footpaths look well maintained as well which is an added bonus.


Yes they are all maintained we have fields and woodland.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

Looks a lovely area to walk your lovely dogs. So nice to have that countryside nearby. Glad you are settling in well and you have recovered from the fall. Wish you all the best for a happy life in your home


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Little paws said:


> Looks a lovely area to walk your lovely dogs. So nice to have that countryside nearby. Glad you are settling in well and you have recovered from the fall. Wish you all the best for a happy life in your home


Thank you the fall wasn’t ideal but it made me sit down for a month which was exactly what my hip injury needed so now I can run again.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

Glad all better now and you are able to run again. Lots of people on here seem to exercise. I do like to go for a walk which I started doing in lockdown as nothing else to do. Must start doing that again 🙂


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks gorgeous 😊 glad you're settling in


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you the fall wasn’t ideal but it made me sit down for a month which was exactly what my hip injury needed so now I can run again.


Every cloud … 😉

Glad you’re settled 🙂

All the diy stuff can wait … as you say, build up some savings which will give you peace of mind … and enjoy the here and now.


----------



## gagaj33 (4 mo ago)

I recently bought a house in France, I am very happy with the purchase as I have a great house buying property in nice https://mlsworldwide.com/sale-france-provence-alpes-cote-d-azur-nice  with a beautiful balcony overlooking the lake, I am grateful to everyone who helped me in buying it, it was my dream, I think that this house will still live my great-grandchildren!


----------



## gagaj33 (4 mo ago)

.


----------

